# michaelg



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> should attempt to move them into a standard bee hive?

If you want to be able to manage and inspect the hive, the barrel will likely turn out to be a problem as the bees build more comb.

You can cut the existing comb into pieces that fit in a frame, then hold it in place with rubber bands stretched over the frame. The bees will attach the cmb to the frame. The longer you wait to do this the more difficult it will be. :lookout:

Also, Georgia law no doubt requires bees to be housed in a manner that allows inspection, meaning removable frames or bars.

.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice i will try and do that...never thought about the rubber band idea....any suggestions on how to handle the queen...do i just gently try and place her into the brood box. And also should i place the comb in the racks be fore doing so...again thanks for the info.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There are lots of threads on Beesource on cutouts in the _Cutout forum_. 

You can cage the queen, then move the comb into frames. Once you have completed the cutout, either release the queen into the hive manually, or let the bees release her (like a package install.)


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelg (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks again, for the information...hopefully it will go smooth for me.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

whatever you do. the sooner the better .


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

welcome and good luck


----------



## michaelg (Jul 6, 2013)

Well i think i got-er-done...put as much brood comb in the racks as i could get, and secured them with the rubber bands...there were so many bees it was impossible to find the queen...do you think that the bees will start working the brood box now...if there is no queen? 

I did not know that there was so many bees in the barrel....what will they do now? 

i got a good bit of honey in there with them.

any other suggestions.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Give the hive a week or so to settle in. Then check and see how they are doing. Carefully examine the brood comb. If your lucky you may see the queen, she will be in the biggest group of bees. Don't worry if you can not find her as many times even experienced beek can not find her.

Good Luck and Welcome.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 6, 2013)

Should i plug up the barrell? There thousands of bees all over the outside of it now.


----------

